# Scientist find two-headed Bull shark



## BVBHAWKS (Jan 28, 2011)

How would you like to catch this one....

http://phys.org/news/2013-03-scientists-two-headed-bull-shark.html


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Think of it as an adult! That would truly be something


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

I would crap my pants if I encountered a 2 headed adult bull shark, although I imagine it wouldn't be able to swim very fast.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

beeritself said:


> I would crap my pants if I encountered a 2 headed adult bull shark, although I imagine it wouldn't be able to swim very fast.


It don't have to swim that fast.......just faster then you and I. Lol.


----------



## BVBHAWKS (Jan 28, 2011)

beeritself said:


> I would crap my pants if I encountered a 2 headed adult bull shark, although I imagine it wouldn't be able to swim very fast.


I bet the life expectancy would be very low due to the lack of swimming abilities. 

I wonder if it would be a huge target because its odd and not natural?


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

BPs fault.


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

BVBHAWKS said:


> How would you like to catch this one....
> 
> http://phys.org/news/2013-03-scientists-two-headed-bull-shark.html


You mean two headed fetus?


----------



## BVBHAWKS (Jan 28, 2011)

MathGeek said:


> You mean two headed fetus?


That is correct once I thought about it. It would die quickly after birth.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

This was found thru a MRI and died after the uterus was opened. It is in the report

Credit: Michael Wagner
The difficulty of finding such oddities is due, in part, to creatures with abnormalities dying shortly after birth. In this instance, a fisherman found the two-headed shark when he opened the uterus of an adult shark. The two-headed shark died shortly thereafter and had little, if any, chance to survive in the wild, Wagner added. 

"You'll see many more cases of two-headed lizards and snakes," he said. "That's because those organisms are often bred in captivity, and the breeders are more likely to observe the anomalies."
The shark was brought to the marine science department at Florida Keys Community College. From there, it was transported to Michigan State's campus for further examination.
Wagner and his team were able to detail the discovery with magnetic resonance imaging. Without damaging the unique specimen, the MRIs revealed two distinct heads, hearts and stomachs with the remainder of the body joining together in back half of the animal to form a single tail.
As part of the published brief, Wagner noted that some may want to attribute the deformed shark to exposure to pollutants.
"Given the timing of the shark's discovery with the Deepwater Horizon oil spill, I could see how some people may want to jump to conclusions," Wagner said. "Making that leap is unwarranted. We simply have no evidence to support that cause or any other."

*Provided by* Michigan State University


----------

